# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  ฝากย้ำถึงเพื่อนๆที่จำนำมือถือ

## hurir56

เรื่องมีอยู่ว่า ผมได้ไปสื่อสารร้านจำนำมือถือ ถิ่นร้านมือถือแห่ง
หนึ่ง ซื่อผมซื้อขาย และ จำนำมือถือ อยู่ที่นั่นหลายครั้ง  แต่ไม่เคยมีปัญหา   นัดเจอบ้าง หรือสมมุติไม่สะดวกก็ส่งไปรษณีย์บ้าง   จนเมื่อวันที่ 2 เมษายน 2014 ผมได้ตกลงจำนำมือถือพร้อมด้วยท่านนึงเป็นผู้หญิง ซึ่งผมไม่สะดวกไปยอมรับเงิน ก็เลยจะ
ให้ส่งทาง EMS  ซึ่ง user ที่ผมจำนำมือถือพร้อมด้วยก็สมัครเป็นสมาชิกเว็ปบอร์ดมานานนม ตั้งแต่ปี 2005 และชื่อสกุลผมลอง search ดูที่ googleคำว่า จำนำมือถือ 
แล้วก็น่าเชื่อฟังถือพอ  สมควรผมก็เลยตกลง ส่งมือถือไปให้มูลค่า 
19900 แล้วจำนำมือถือก็โทรมาแจ้งว่าได้รับ sms เรียบร้อยแล้วเดี๋ยวจัดส่ง เงินตามจำนวนที่
ตกลงกันให้พรวดพราดแล้วถัดไปอีก 1 วันร้าน จำนำ
มือถือ มาแจ้งว่าเมื่อวานไม่ได้ส่ง แต่วันนี้ส่งให้เรียบร้อยแล้ว ช่วงเย็น ๆ ผมโทรไปขอเลขที่ ems เพราะผมจะไปที่ ปณ. ใน
วันถัดไปพอดี แต่ทางผู้ขายแจ้งว่าใบเสร็จอยู่ที่บริษัท พรุ่งนี้จะแจ้งให้อีกที พอถัดมาอีกวันนีงก็โทรมาแจ้งว่ายังไม่ได้เข้าบริษัทเลย ผมก็เลยรอ
ไปรษณีย์มาส่งที่บ้าน แต่ก็ไม่มี เงินตาจำนวนนั้นโอนมา
วันวันพรุ่งนี้อีกวัน ผมเลยไปติดต่อที่ไปรษณีย์ ว่ามีของส่งมาบ้านเลขที่ผมมาไหม ปรากฏว่าไม่มี ผมก็เลยเริ่มเอะใจ โดนโกง
แน่ ๆ ก็เลยโทรไปหาร้านขายของจำนำมือถือปรากฏว่าโทรไม่ติด ไม่มีสัญญาณตอบรับตลอดเวลา ผ่านมา 2 วันร้านจำนำมือ
ถือก็ยังโทรศัพท์ไปไม่ได้ sms และ pm ไปก็เงียบ ไปดูที่เว็บที่ขายของไว้ user นี้ก็ online  ล่าสุดวันที่ 3 หลังจากนั้นก็ไม่มีเข้ามา online อีกเลย
เมื่อเช้านี้ผมก็เลยเริ่มต้น search ตามเบอร์โทรที่ติดต่อกันไป 
ปรากฏว่ามีคนชื่อนี้และมีเบอร์อีกเบอร์ ผมก็เลยโทรไปขอสาย (บอกชื่อจริงไป)  ทางนั้นก็บอกว่าใช่สมัญญานี้ ผมก็  เลยแจ้งไปว่าส่งของให้ร้านจำนำมือถือ
ไปจากนั้น แต่ยังไม่ได้รับเงินครับ แต่เค้าบอกว่าไม่เคยจำนำมือถือกล้อง จำนำกล้องอยู่นครสวรรค์ แล้ว
ก็ตัดทอนสายไป ผมก็
เลยให้แฟนผมโทรไปอีกรอบ คราวนี้เป็นผู้ชายรับ แฟนผมก็เลยสังสนทนาไปดี ๆ ว่าคน
ผู้หญิงใช่ชื่อนี้ไหม จากร้านจำนำมือถือ นี้ เค้าก็ตอบว่าใช่ ก็เลยเล่าไปว่าพระนามนี้ได้จำนำมือถือ แล้ว ส่งมือถือไปแล้วแต่ไม่ได้เงิน ทางผู้ชายบอกว่าผมไม่เคย
รับ จำนำมือถือ  แต่มีขายกล้องผ่าน internet ทางแฟนผมก็เลยถามว่าแล้วมีของส่งไปที่ร้านค้าจำนำมือถือเป็น
โทรศัพท์ มือถือ ไอโฟน มั้ย ทางนู้นก็บอกว่าไม่มีสมมติ
มีจะมี sms แจ้งในมือถือ  ต่อมาทางแฟนผมก็เลยถามไปอีกว่ามี   มีการส่งของจากวันที่ 1 เมษามั๊ย  ทางนั้นก็ตอบว่าไม่ทราบ เพราะอยู่บ้านเพราะ
ของส่งไปที่ ร้านค้าจำนำมือถือดังกล่าว แฟนผมก็เลยฝากดูให้ด้วย ถ้าไปถึงที่ทำงานแล้ว
แล้วแฟนผมก็แจ้งไปอีกทีว่า เดี๋ยวทางนี้จะแจ้งความไว้ก่อนนะ ส่งของไปที่ร้าน จำนำมือถือ แล้วไม่ได้ของ 
เบอร์ที่ติดต่อไปก็ปิดเครื่องไปแล้ว ถ้ามีอะไรจะขอความร่วมมือด้วยนะ ทางนั้นก็บอกว่ายินแสดงความยินดี และถามเบอร์โทรที่บอกว่าปิดเครื่อง แฟนผมก็
เลยบอกไป พอบอกแล้ว  ทางผู้ชายก็เลยบอกว่า อ๋อ มีเบอร์นี้ติดต่อขอจำนำมือถือ iphone ของเค้าในราคา 19900 โดยแสดงว่าเป็น เพื่อกัน อยู่กำแพงเพชร จะให้น้องไปรับที่นครสวรรค์ และ
ของส่งมา เป็นมือถือiphone แล้วโทรมาบอกว่าคุณ ส่งมาผิด เดี๋ยวให้ฝากคืนกับน้องที่ไปรับของเลย 
ผมก็เลยบอกแฟนมาว่าเคยอ่านกลโกงลักษณะนี้ในเน็ต ก็เลยบอกท่านนั้นไปว่ายังไง ขอไปแจ้งความก่อนนะว่า จำนำมือถือไปทางน้องผู้หญิง xxx 
ไปแล้วไม่ได้รับเงินทางนั้นก็บอกว่าเดี๋ยวหาข่าวสารคนที่เข้ามารับเงินมาให้จากนั้นก็วางสาย แต่ถึงขณะนี้ก็ยังไม่มี
โทรมาใสอะไร ทางแฟนผมคิดว่าทางร้านจำนำมือถือมีพิรุธทำไมไม่บอกตั้งแต่แรกว่ามียอดเงิน
เข้ามา และเหมือนจะบ่ายเบียงเมื่อถามเรื่องการส่งของแต่ผมบอกว่าน่าจะเจอเคสคล้าย ๆ ในเน็ต ก็เลย search เจอเคสคล้าย ๆ กันแบบนี้ เวลานี้ผมก็เลยยังไม่แจ้งความ
กับร้านจำนำมือถือแห่งนี้ กำลังรวบรวมข่าวคราวและ  search ดูวิธีการ แล้วจะไปพรุ่งนี้ครับ
ยาวหน่อยนะครับ ขอถามเลยแล้วกัน ลักษณะนี้ผมต้องดำเนินการอย่างไรบ้างครับ ไปแจ้งความเพื่อดำเนินคดีกับทางเจ้าของที่อยู่ที่เราส่งไปไหมครับ ?
แล้วถ้าเกิดเข้าไปให้การตำรวจตามที่แจ้งกับผม ทีนี้ผมจะได้รับคืนของไหมครับ   ?

----------


## hurir56

ดันนนะครับ

----------


## hurir56

ดันนนะ ครับ ขอบคุณๆ

----------


## hurir56

ดันนนะ ครับ

----------


## hurir56

ดันนะ ครับ

----------


## hurir56

ดัน นะครับ

----------


## hurir56

ดันนะ ครับ

----------


## hurir56

ดันนะ ครับ

----------


## hurir56

ดันนะ ครับ

----------


## hurir56

ดันนะ ครับ

----------


## hurir56

ดันนะ ครับ

----------


## hurir56

ดันนะ ครับ

----------


## hurir56

ดันนะ ครับ

----------


## hurir56

ดันนะ ครับ

----------


## hurir56

ดันนะ ครับ

----------


## hurir56

ดันนะ ครับ

----------


## hurir56

ดันนะ ครับ

----------


## hurir56

ดันนะ ครับ

----------


## hurir56

ดันนะ ครับ

----------


## hurir56

ดันนะ ครับ

----------


## hurir56

ดันนะ ครับ

----------


## hurir56

ดันนะ ครับ

----------


## hurir56

ดันนะ ครับ

----------


## hurir56

ดันนะ ครับ

----------


## hurir56

ดันนะ ครับ

----------


## hurir56

ดันนะ ครับ

----------


## hurir56

ดันนะ ครับ

----------


## hurir56

ดันนะ ครับ

----------


## hurir56

ดันนะ ครับ

----------


## hurir56

ดันนะ ครับ

----------


## hurir56

ดันนะ ครับ

----------

